# Serendipity Ridge - Gemma kidded!!



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Our first kidding - a single buckling.










Would love to share more photos but I can't sit here any longer - have to get back to the shed to see my new baby some more!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

A very nice pic of mama and baby...beautiful


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful picture -- congrats on the healthy kid


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Ditto, gorgeous photo! Cute kid too. And mama.

Jan


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwweee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....so adorable.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations! babies are sooooo sweet!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww that is the cutest picture!  He is adorable...looks very healthy and BIG!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How adorable!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrates on the new lil guy


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats!! he's a cutie!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Great picture!


----------

